# Possible Cichlids?



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

So, I think I want to get some kind of cichlids. I was thinking about was rainbow cichlids or maybe rams. I don't really know much about cichlids so any info would help. By the way they need to be compatible with Cory catfish and stay in a 20-29 gallon aquarium. Also, the most likely tank (20 gal) has a blue dwarf gourami (I think that's what it is), so though I could move him it would be less work if I didn't have to. Thanks, and like I said, I'm no expert, so anything would help.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

German Blue Ram. They're peaceful fish. I have him with 4 peppered corycats, 5 neon tetras, & a peacock gudgeon


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I'll look into those, what size do they normally get up to?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Any apistogramma. Generally are very colorful and they are AWESOME dwarfs. They are my favorites!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

rams and apistos will rarely ever exceed 3".....are mostly pretty peaceful with others...and quite often very attractive..


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Do they have different food requirements then other fish?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not really...as long as you provide them with a well rounded diet of quality foods they will do well...a little more meaty foods than vegetable....our fish are fed at least 6 kinds of foods...all of our fish get Plecocaine which is a high protein high fat food..but not every day ; maybe 4 feedings a week.they also get a mix of the following...
flake foods.....earthworm,brineshrimp,veggie,spirulina,staple,plankton/krill/spirulina,krill meal, and the occasional frozen brine and bloodworm.
styx and bytes.......earthworm,brineshrimp,veggie,spirulina,liver,heart and algae wafers...
you can do things like make your own foods , just remember to research aquatic nutrition first..some great foods are available at your local grocery store...i used to make foods but just got too busy for it.....


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Will adults feed fry, or would I need to do something special for them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the adults will take care of fry to a certain extent , but having special foods on hand for them is very important..fry need a lot more nutrition than adults..


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Are live brine shrimp good? I have a bunch now and I'm ordering a few thousand more eggs soon. Should I use a turkey baster or just put the shrimp in?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i no longer hatch brine..more work than it's worth..i have special fry foods that are more complete in nutritional value.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Any specific brands?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes....mine...after all , selling foods is what i do........lol
Plecocaine #01 is good for fry that are a little larger such as plecos,livebearers and some of the larger cichlids..for really small fry i make Super Mini Max..it is a powder that you mix with a bit of tank water , let settle for about 3 seconds and pour a bit into the tank with the fry..the slightly larger particles that are left are fed to any larger fry....


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

How did I know you were going to say that? You sell plecocaine on aquabid, right? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...that's me..i sell it here also..in the vendor's section...
very few customers from here on FF ; but those that are seem to be very satisfied..
and that makes me very happy...
majority of my sales are from aquabid..they seem to be satisfied as well since i have 100% positive feedback there....

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/neptune-aquatics/25801-welcome-neptune-aquatics.html


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

lohachata said:


> yep...that's me..i sell it here also..in the vendor's section...
> very few customers from here on FF ; but those that are seem to be very satisfied..
> and that makes me very happy...
> majority of my sales are from aquabid..they seem to be satisfied as well since i have 100% positive feedback there....
> ...


What would the cost of shipping look like? I probably won't be ordering any now, but for future reference, I will buy some someday.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i just sent several pounds of Plecocaine to a customer in southington for $6.00..
just 1 lb would be $5.00..i only ship USPS Priority Mail.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Ok, so not that much.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i sell foods ; but for me the service i provide is also very important..i do my best to keep shipping costs as low as possible.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

Jake: you can trust lohachata. I have ordered plecocaine from him and it is fabulous, my fish love it. Their color is brighter and they stay healthy as well. Haven't had any illnesses since I started the plecocaine. Loha is very trustworthy. His fish food is great for all kinds of fish.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I never doubted his trustworthiness. I've been hearing about his magical plecocaine since I joined. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

Fish do go crazy for the plecocaine. They love it! Also it lasts a long time, I cannot remember when I bought some from lohachata, but I still have it.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree! I raise my fry on it! Great stuff!


----------

